# hello



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi everyone i am new on here , but have followed a lot of your stories.
I am 38 yrs and hubby is 41yrs. I have stage 4 endometriosis and have had 15 ops and both tubes and left ovary taken out.
I have done 5 ivf and 1 icsi. 1st ivf worked with only one egg but i miscarried at 10 weeks.
2nd time was a poor response so cancelled.
3rd ivf was turned to icsi due to hubby having the flu a month before treatment, which caused his swimmers a bit sluggy.
2 eggs and one follie transfered - bfn - treatment was 450 menapour on a short protocol cyclogest pessaries and asprin.
4th ivf 4 eggs 1 follie transfered - bfn - treatment was 450 menapour on a short protocol cyclogest pessaries no asprin and acupuncture
5th ivf 3 eggs 1 follie transfered - bfn - treatment was 450 menapour on short protocol cyclist pessaries
6th ivf 6 eggs 2 follies transfered - bfp!!!! - treatment was 450 menapour on short protocol clexine inj  and gestone inj.
misscarried at 7 weeks. gutted
I'm starting on my 7th and final ivf soon and would be greatfull if anyone out there can give me any advice on what treatment they had to stop a miscarriage, as I really do not want to miscarry again if i get preg again. I hope my post wasn't to long and look forward to your replies. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry to hear of your failed cycle and your losses, big hugs

i would speak to clinic about putting you on a high dose steriod, 20mg of prednisolone is being researched and their is evidence that is can stop mc. if you google dr quenby you should find lots of info

you have been through so much


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Skyblu. My hat goes off to you for the strength you must have had over these years to continue with treatment. I really hope that it's lucky number 7 for you! 


I am not very knowledgeable on different medications used in IVF but I was prescribed clexane injections after my BFP.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry slow giving you a welcome skyblu. Sorry you have been through such a rough time. Have you started your tx yet? Have you sorted out anything extra to prevent mc? Hope this is the one for you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi and welcome.

sorry to hear you have been through so much hugs to you.
hope someone can help you with advice on m/c.  hope this next tx is the one for you. x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you ladies for your kind messages.

I was given good advice from kara for the miscarrages, who adviced a steroid called prednisolone 20mg, which has been agreed
with clexene, asprin and gestone, so hopefully it will work. 

Unfortunately I went for my second scan today and was told I only have 1 follie 
Going back on Monday to see if it has grown, here's hoping!!!!

Take care to you all and big 
Skyblu


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw hope Monday brings you better news xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed for you and hope monday brings good news


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just a quick note
All went well today, my 1 follie has grown and they found another 2 which are catching up which was a lovely suprise so hopfully all will be good to start on the cetretide injections when i go back on Thursday and have ec late next week  

Thanks to listening and hope all is going well to those who have replied to my post
and all of you readers.

lots of   
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that is fab news skyblu :O) Good luck for thursday hope there is plenty of growth and you are able to start cetrotide. Are you doing the antagonist then?


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi pix

cetretide is antagonist as far as i know!!??

My tx is 450 menapour and aspirin until ec and cetretide on Thursday until day before ec and then clexene gestone and steroids at et.

Hope all is well with you
Big 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending you lots of      for your tx Skyblu!
I really hope this is the one for you!
xxA


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah thats right cetrotide is antagonist, so yeah you obviously doing antagonist. I'm loosing the plot!!

I did the antagonist on my first tx to safeguard against ohss because of my high AMH but they over safeguarded with the lowest dose of gonal f and I didn't respond!

I think its great that tx is shorter on the antagonist and no down reg.

Good luck for thurs and let us know how you get on x


----------

